# Paying for a New Professional License from DHA



## thickodicko (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi all,

for the past week my wife has been trying to apply for a Dubai Health Authority "New Professional License" so that she may start seriously applying for nursing jobs in Dubai (and so come out to live with me).

Every time we get to the payment screen all seems to work well (input visa card details, go to the next screen for your online security number, just like you would when paying for anything online).

However, the final screen always comes up with "Transaction Status: FAILURE" no matter what card we try to pay with.

I've sent a couple of emails but no body has got back to me, and the phone number I have is a Dubai freephone number which doesn't seem to work from the UK (where I am at the moment).

Rather than emailing the regulation at DHA . gov . ae email address, does anybody know of a magic phone number, or other email address that I could use to get this thing paid for?

Any help or wise words would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks

Tom


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

My wise words (guess): Maybe they accept only UAE credit cards?


----------



## thickodicko (Nov 13, 2012)

rsinner said:


> My wise words (guess): Maybe they accept only UAE credit cards?


thanks that's what i said to my wife (in a far more condescending manner than you did, unfortunately for me!!!) but there is an international card bit that still doesn't work.

might get a dubai-based friend to try to pay from there to see if that works


----------



## MaybeMove (Feb 22, 2012)

I was looking at getting this licence as I work in a lab. I have it all complete and needed to pay also. You do need a UAE credit card, I rang them and everything to find out. 

Reckon I will have to wait til I'm there to get it. Good luck!


----------



## thickodicko (Nov 13, 2012)

MaybeMove said:


> I was looking at getting this licence as I work in a lab. I have it all complete and needed to pay also. You do need a UAE credit card, I rang them and everything to find out.
> 
> Reckon I will have to wait til I'm there to get it. Good luck!


thanks!...

i'll let you know if i find another way


----------



## KrengKR (Nov 9, 2013)

*transaction detail Failure*

Hi Tom. I have been trying to pay the initial payment for the licensing on the DHA website and the result on the transaction details is always FAILURE. My credit card that Im using is issued from the Philippines. I would like to know if what happen to yours? What did you do? Thank you!


----------

